# Billy Mac is god awful



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And highly annoying. He's worse than Sunderland.

What the hell happened to Joel?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I knew Billy Mac taking over the play by play role was inevitable and I had been dreading it for 7+ years. I belive what happened is the Lakers fired Joel Myers to make room for Spiro Dedes to move to TV. Unfortunately Dedes screwed them over and signed with the Knicks instead, and we were left with Billy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Joel is covering pac-12 sports for FSN. Why they got rid of him I really don't know. I didn't think he was that bad.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Joel was not good, I thought he sucked and was waaaayyyyy to critical of the Lakers, as though he played the game himself and was in the Hall of Fame.

Having said that, Billy Mac is even worse, which I didn't think was possible.

It is really amazing that the Lakers, one of the biggest sports franchises in the country, cannot get a play-by-play guy that is worth a ****. I didn't expect the second coming of Chick Hearn, but Jesus H. Christ, we can do far better than this. ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Spero should have replaced Joel. **** you Knicks for stealing him away!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I didn't know that about Spero.

I liked Joel, good voice and delivery, made fun of himself and the team. Was it he or Stu that pegged Sasha as the machine?



> Joel was not good, I thought he sucked and was waaaayyyyy to critical of the Lakers, as though he played the game himself and was in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Having said that, Billy Mac is even worse, which I didn't think was possible.
> 
> It is really amazing that the Lakers, one of the biggest sports franchises in the country, cannot get a play-by-play guy that is worth a ****. I didn't expect the second coming of Chick Hearn, but Jesus H. Christ, we can do far better than this. ****.


If you didn't this it was possible to be worse than Joel than you need to get league pass. I would say about 20 of them at least are overly partisan cornballs. Ironically, Lawler is probably my favorite. Mike Breen isn't bad either.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Billy Mac and Joel are both fine. Like Jamel said, listen to another team's ridiculously biased fanboy commentators, and then come back and talk.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im just really bummed we didnt get Spero. I thought he was great on the radio. Stupid Knicks


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have to say that John Ireland from the little bit Ive heard sounds great on the radio. You can tell he is influenced by Chick's style which I LOVE. Id imagine he will only get better as time goes on.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Spero grew up in Jersey and the Knicks were his childhood team. He had a chance to do their games and took it. Not big deal. Broadcasters move around often. 

It was a lockout, or do you remember ? All the NBA teams cut staff since they didn't know when it would begin again. Ireland and Billy Mac were already on staff so they used them. And also, the t.v. guys don't do all the games anymore because of TNT and the rest. 

I listen to Ireland and Thompson on radio. At least they're funny. Lantz is boring to me, says the same things over and over and over.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I didn't know that about Spero.
> 
> I liked Joel, good voice and delivery, made fun of himself and the team. Was it he or Stu that pegged Sasha as the machine?


Sasha named himself ! LOL

Joel spent too much time drinking his own wine !


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

LA68 said:


> Lantz is boring to me, says the same things over and over and over.


How dare you!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> How dare you!


He has a point. How many other announcers use the term 'Big' more than once a game?


----------

